# Am I missing something?



## Rich (11 Jan 2008)

Hi chaps, this is the first time Iv'e delved into this aspect of the forum, it's a bit over my head at the moment but I am finding it very interesting, however, every time I'm perusing a posting and DaveR has posted, someone afterwards says "very nice Dave", but I don't see anything, am I missing a picture or do I need to reconfigure something, I have no problems elsewhere on the forum.
Regards, Rich.


----------



## Slim (11 Jan 2008)

Oh no! We haven't lost Dave have we? It seems he has removed all his posts. This is very bad.  

Have we offended you Dave? If so let me apologise. Please come back.


----------



## Philly (12 Jan 2008)

I think a certain newcomer has insulted Dave and he has gone away. :? 
Philly


----------



## DavidE (12 Jan 2008)

I do hope Dave comes back - I have silently appreciated his contributions and the archive of older posts is immense.

David


----------



## CHJ (12 Jan 2008)

There are a couple of newcomers that have been particularly obnoxious as far as I'm concerned in the way they have barged in and challenged, or at least behaved in a cavalier mode to people who have been providing valuable help for others over a number of years. If this is the reason for Daves recent action I can only sympathize with him, action against the offenders was/is very slow to take place, I know the consensus was to limit moderation but this looks like once again the balance has not been struck.


----------



## wizer (12 Jan 2008)

As I said in the other thread Dave, PLEASE DON'T GO


----------



## pobo (12 Jan 2008)

I've never posted in *design* before but check and read the content. knowing that *Dave R* has a massive input, it would be sad to see him leave, and hope all is well with him and that he will back soon

pete


----------



## CNC Paul (12 Jan 2008)

COME BACK DAVE


----------



## SketchUp Guru (12 Jan 2008)

Thank you all for the kind words.  I've not left. Just been very busy at work. More later.


----------

